# Today's Cuts



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Today was the first day of what I'm sure is going to be many days of sign cutting frenzies. I was ordered to sign up for the Craft Show at O.U. December 4th when a co-worker saw the little stand I made to hold my glasses. So, I did. Designed a few signs, and pulled out a few of my patterns (like my tablet holder and glasses stand). Yesterday and this morning was spent transferring patterns to the wood, and this afternoon I got to cutting. I would have cut some yesterday, but I had to sit around the house because the guy from Lenovo was supposed to be here to fix my laptop. Didn't want to get out to the shop to just have to turn around and come back in because he was on his way. (He never did show, btw. Ticked me off. A story for another post, I guess.)

So here's today's cuts, one of the banners I ordered that will be hanging behind me at the Craft Show, and the signs I couldn't get to today; had to end the cutting session a bit early because we had to get to Costco to fill the trucks for the week before they closed. Now to create some more, get them printed, transferred, and cut. Hopefully gonna need a lot of things to sell. Now if I can just figure out what to charge...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Looks like the wiring is coming along. Don't forget the nail plates on the edge whereever wires go through the stud. It's way too easy to drive a nail into the wires later on. And don't wait too long to put up the drywall. After awhile the studs dry out and resist the drywall screws. At least that happens in my desert buildings.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Your on a runaway there Barb. I like them all except for the “Let it Snow” one lol


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Your on a runaway there Barb. I like them all except for the “Let it Snow” one lol


Yeah, me too, Rick. That one stung a bit when I was cutting it :lol:


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Your on a runaway there Barb. I like them all except for the “Let it Snow” one lol


We'll take any type of moisture here. The drought is called mild but I think they are optimistic. Signs looks great.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Who needs a CNC router when you turn them out that fast Barb.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

It should say let it not snow.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Very nice, Barb. Best of luck at the show, great time to remind people about Santa.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

great looking signs as always. Good luck at the show, sell lots


----------



## David Bradford (Sep 12, 2019)

Nice job on the signs, but for around here we can have the "Let It Snow" sign because we know that ain't happening.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

@DesertRatTom and @Ayick the wiring is fine, thanks. I have a certified electrician overseeing the installation. It's all good. :wink:


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

harrysin said:


> Who needs a CNC router when you turn them out that fast Barb.


Thank you, Harry. You flatter me. They're far from being as good as a CNC but hopefully good enough to sell after I get the lettering and painting done.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Thank you Rick, Mary, Paul and David. I have a ton left to get done yet.


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> Yeah, me too, Rick. That one stung a bit when I was cutting it :lol:




Must have been made for Stick


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great result, Barb.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Brilliant Barb.


----------

